

Twitch CEO Emmett Shear Reddit AMA - bdz
http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/2cwfu2/i_am_twitch_ceo_emmett_shear_ask_me_almost/

======
DanSmooth
Poor PR par excellence.

